# Lightroom - Photoshop Facebook Group



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 22, 2013)

I see some people I know from here on this group and suggest that you will find some great people and fun images along with tips and tutorials so have a look:
[h=5]Love #Photoshop and #Lightroom? Come join our Facebook group!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/pshopandlightroom/[/h]



​


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Kiwi. Joined just now.


----------

